
Hacker News: Stop greying out flagged comments - jason_shah
http://blog.jasonshah.org/post/19079124354/hacker-news-stop-greying-out-flagged-comments
======
DanBC
As politely as I can: I dislike the small font and grey-on-white combination
of your website.

One disadvantage of greyed comments (on HN) is the potential for "pile on"
down-votes.

But I think you need to provide more examples of people responding to grey
comments. And, really, if it leads to thoughtful discussion there's nothing
wrong with replying to grey comments. Especially when some people are
suggesting that downvoting is being used to express simple disagreement rather
than "doesn't belong on HNness".

This is so meta. I need to set a filter.

------
tzs
I use a browser add-on that lets me inject CSS into a page to add this to HN:

    
    
       font[color="#e6e6e6"],
       font[color="#9c9c9c"],
       font[color="#737373"],
       font[color="#bebebe"],
       font[color="#aeaeae"],
       font[color="#888888"],
       font[color="#cecece"],
       font[color="#dddddd"],
       font[color="#5a5a5a"]
       {
         color: #800000 !important;
       }
    

That makes flagged comments red, so they are easy to see. About 80% of the
time I then up vote them, because 80% of the comment flagging is done by
idiots.

------
kissickas
Is the graying of comments meant to hide them, or simply to warn that they are
inflammatory, incorrect, or otherwise not worth your time? I sometimes do read
grayed comments but I rather like how it filters the whole comment so well
while still allowing me to read it without uncollapsing it as on reddit.

------
jason_shah
As I say in the post, this is meant as purely constructive (not blindly or
rudely critical). I think a different approach to downmodded comments would be
helpful in achieving the intended purpose, which to me is limiting visibility
of inflammatory comments.

------
abcd_f
Collapsing is not a bad idea if there's a threshold setting in Preferences set
to some sensible default (e.g. -5).

------
codesuela
can someone tell me how the autokilling of accounts works? My current
understanding is that if you write a comment that goes below -x karma, your
account is auto killed and every comment you wrote and will write in the
future is dead and not visible unless you have showdead enabled.

~~~
dwynings
My understanding is that killing accounts isn't based on karma, but on how
many times your submissions and comments have been flagged.

------
dutchbrit
Just make flagged comments have a smaller font-size instead?

